# New Regulations for ALL Out of State Hunters



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Unless I'm reading this wrong, you'll have to have all your deer, elk, etc... completely processed (or quarters) no matter what state you hunt in now - even if that state is not a confirmed CWD state. How would a guy get a head / cape to his local taxidermist from a different state - like Ohio or Indiana?

From DRN:
Hunters who harvest a cervid in any other state or province can bring back only the following cervid parts into Michigan:

Hides.
Deboned meat.
Quarters (legs that do not have any part of the spinal column or head attached).
Finished taxidermy products.
Cleaned teeth.
Antlers.
Antlers attached to a skullcap cleaned of brain and muscle tissue.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

I interpret it the same. I showed this to my taxidermist the other day and he was unaware of it. The DNR needs to do a better job of getting this info out to the public. Post it everywhere. If not, there will be a lot of guys getting their deer confiscated at the state border or at the taxidermist. I brought a deer back from Illinois last year and was unaware of this rule. Last year it was only limited to a few states and provinces. I'll be hunting in Ohio this year and will have to have the deer caped, quartered and if I'm lucky enough to get a buck, will have to cut the skull cap off.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Consistency here is probably a good thing. Now there's no question. As to bringing it back, you have to cape out the animal and have the skull cleaned before transporting. You can either DIY or have a taxidermist in the state you are hunting do it before you leave. You're local taxidermist may then deduct what you paid from their fee (mine does) because of the work already done. 

Another thing to plan for ahead of time.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

stebo said:


> I interpret it the same. I showed this to my taxidermist the other day and he was unaware of it. The DNR needs to do a better job of getting this info out to the public. Post it everywhere. If not, there will be a lot of guys getting their deer confiscated at the state border or at the taxidermist. I brought a deer back from Illinois last year and was unaware of this rule. Last year it was only limited to a few states and provinces. I'll be hunting in Ohio this year and will have to have the deer caped, quartered and if I'm lucky enough to get a buck, will have to cut the skull cap off.


It's not enough to just cut the skull cap off. That baby better be *clean*!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup, I read that this morning. Going to pack a large pot that I boil skulls in for my Idaho trip


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...Importation-Rule-Changes.596854/#post-6396313


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Had a local taxidermist finish caping and get the skull ready for $25. Just be sure to look around ahead of time and make a few phone calls. I'll be doing that soon for the area in Iowa that we are headed to this year.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

That shows the parts you can bring back into Michigan. It says finished taxidermy products. It doesn't say capes. So would you have to get your cape tanned first so it's a finished taxidermy product? That's kind of a gray area the way they have worded that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

johnhunter247 said:


> That shows the parts you can bring back into Michigan. It says finished taxidermy products. It doesn't say capes. So would you have to get your cape tanned first so it's a finished taxidermy product? That's kind of a gray area the way they have worded that.


You can import a hide, a cape is just a smaller part of the hide.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

I wonder if Ohio has the same regulations? I hunt Kentucky and only live a half hour north of the Ohio border. Would be easy enough to drop a deer off in Toledo and go down to get it once it's done. I'll have to give them a call and find out.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey look it's the Out Of State Meat-Processor and Taxidermist's Full Employment Act! Yay Michigan!!!


----------

